# So whos ready and itching?



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

So I'm sitting here and I think its time to get out my machine and prep and prime, so who's with me anyone else been bitten by the bug yet? Or are we still crossing are fingers at night hoping sunshine greets you in the A.M? Let us know where you stand.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm definatley ready and have been reading snowblower forums since August lol!!!

Can't wait for snow because I just bought my first ever snowblower a Yamaha YS928J

I always wanted to blow snow 50 ft and put away that **** shovel.

Jamie.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Itchin' but not ready. Near the end of last winter I knew for sure that I needed a snowblower and started reading this forum and doing some research. By that time, of course there were no new snowblowers available. So I kept on reading this forum and I have the machine that seems to be perfect for what I need picked out. So I'm certainly itchin', but the Ariens dealers in my area haven't got their new stock yet, therefore not quite ready.

Larry


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm itching too snowjeeper. Taken the cover off the old girl 2-3 times this month and just wiped it down with some wd-40. First cold snap and I'll move it from the shed to its winter home in the garage, where I'll do the oil change, etc. I also picked up a plow attachment that I'm adapting to my '79 rocket tiller, may have some fun with that if it snows enough down here. Can't wait!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm ready and itching ...... to put another 2000 miles on the goldwing.that would get me 5000 miles for the year


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Almost ready but not itching. I have the headache of falling leaves to get through first.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Normally I dread the winter and snow....but that was up until this year with my trusty 1995 MTD 10/24. Now, with my brand new Ariens Deluxe 28, I'm actually looking forward to throwing some snow!
Bruce


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

Im almost ready just got to finish up the repainting iv been doing on my 72 toro 832 and putting her back together.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JSB33 said:


> Almost ready but not itching. I have the headache of falling leaves to get through first.


 i know what you mean, SICKamore trees here.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't care if I ever have to start a snowblower ever again. Have plenty of snow blowers. Theyare all in very good running condition and they all look good too. I simply like repairing and resurrecting machinery. Still going to see at least 2 more of tnem.
I'm with William. Rather be riding my bi,e than moving snow. Sorry.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I am no wear near ready for winter yet. But I did find today on the side of the road a 6hp tecumseh snow engine w elec start for free .


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good deal! Free is always the best.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice Find 69 Ariens!!!

Yeah I have to worry about leaves as well for the next month and a half...but I think about what I will do next to my machine about every other day! Right now the gas tank is empty, the cylinder is fogged and at TDC and fresh 5w 30 is in it ready to go! 

Excited for snow though.


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

mrplow said:


> I'm definatley ready and have been reading snowblower forums since August lol!!!
> 
> Can't wait for snow because I just bought my first ever snowblower a Yamaha YS928J
> 
> ...


Amen brother!!!! Im ready for an upgrade but I have to narrow it down to 5 or maybe 7


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> Itchin' but not ready. Near the end of last winter I knew for sure that I needed a snowblower and started reading this forum and doing some research. By that time, of course there were no new snowblowers available. So I kept on reading this forum and I have the machine that seems to be perfect for what I need picked out. So I'm certainly itchin', but the Ariens dealers in my area haven't got their new stock yet, therefore not quite ready.
> 
> Larry


Hey Blue so what model did you choose?


----------



## SNOWJEEPER (Sep 12, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I'm itching too snowjeeper. Taken the cover off the old girl 2-3 times this month and just wiped it down with some wd-40. First cold snap and I'll move it from the shed to its winter home in the garage, where I'll do the oil change, etc. I also picked up a plow attachment that I'm adapting to my '79 rocket tiller, may have some fun with that if it snows enough down here. Can't wait!


UMMMM, WOW!!!!! later this month im going to give the chute a fresh painting and who knows may sand and repaint the handle bars.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

SNOWJEEPER said:


> Hey Blue so what model did you choose?


Ariens Platinum 24. It seems to have everything I want and I'm pretty pumped to try out the new auto-turn steering.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ready?*

Not really. I had a snow tire fixed yesterday and put them on the truck. Getting struts on the van and putting the toys away for the winter.
I'll be getting the blowers out soon and check them out but first I need to put my Thunderbird and my new baby to bed for the winter:

Birthday present from me to me this year.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

VERY nice, but I can't see where the snowblower attaches. =-)


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> VERY nice, but I can't see where the snowblower attaches. =-)


That's because he's going to attach a plow instead.....

Nice Vette by the way!

Bruce


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

What T-bird do you have HCBPH????


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

BRING ON THE SNOW!!! I've got 2 brand new Toro snow blowers & a brand new Silverado. For the first time ever, I am fully prepared to enjoy winter. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Itching, but STILL not ready. The local Ariens dealer, who is also the JD farm machinery dealer still hasn't got his snowblowers set up. Arrgggh! Next closest dealer is a six hour round trip. Snow is in the forecast for the weekend.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

A little closer to being ready. I went to the city (Moose Jaw) yesterday and filled my jerry jugs with premium fuel (no ethanol in premium in this part of the country, so it doesn't go stale as quickly) and stocked up on Seafoam to keep it fresh. I'm also going to start using premium in my lawn mower and Honda generator so I don't have to worry about whether or not I need to drain the fuel tanks for off season storage.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i think i'm going to get two of my snowblowers ready then get my sisters and my brothers snowblowers ready. its too wet to ride or do much of anything else


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Since the middle of May we've had bad, icky, rainy, yucky nasty weather. My new 26" 3-stage Cub Cadet showed up last week, and since that day we've had astoundingly nice weather, and is to remain the same for at least another week. 

the snowblower jinx must work...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Engraver keep the updates coming on the new 3 Stage...will be fun to hear!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

to help get in the mood i watched some snowblowing vids yesterday


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to the city today to FINALLY buy my new Ariens Platinum 24. All my drooling has a friend convinced that he would like one too, so we're going together to hopefully get a volume discount by buying two.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Toys*



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> What T-bird do you have HCBPH????


94 T-Bird LX Coupe, 4.6L engine

That's my other car. Love both the Vette and Bird having IRS in the rear. They love windy roads.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> 94 T-Bird LX Coupe, 4.6L engine
> 
> That's my other car. Love both the Vette and Bird having IRS in the rear. They love windy roads.


 nice cars those '89 - up t-birds. mine is a '93 5.0 powered with a cobra intake and " b " cam


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Summers over*

Ok I'm ready. Had frost this weekend so...out with the summer Ariens, in with the winter Ariens...she cranked over on two half pulls and one full pull this morning. Now she waits patiently in the shed, bring it on!


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

This year is a toss up for me. I'm a car guy first so I hate snow. As soon as the salt hits the pavement, I need to put my toys away for a few months. This year however, I'll be armed with an Ariens Hydro Pro due to hit my driveway tomorrow morning. I guess at the end of the day, I would still rather have no snow...


----------

